# sexting...It was just a joke!



## fall guy (Nov 9, 2012)

I just love hearing this! Anyone else have to listen to how "It was just a joke," or "I just wanted to be friends." The list goes on and on. My favorite was, "I wanted to meet him to tell him he shouldn't be doing this because he was married." 

It reminds me of that Dateline NBC show, To Catch a Predator. Every one of those guys say the same things when they get caught as well.

Just venting, sorry. I'm really pissed. My wife of 15 years was trying to meet a guy from the bar while I was at work and uses all of these excuses. Sucks...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I got "But nothing HAPPENED!!!!" WTF is sending pics of your junk around the freaking internet then?!?!?!?!?


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

She was trying to physically hook up with a guy she met at a bar? A joke? Just wanted to be friends? Really? What was she doing flirting with men in a bar without you anyway?

Yeah it sucks. She was secretly planning a meeting while you were at work and she had more than friendly conversation in mind. The bullshyt she is feeding you about why she did this is typical of a cheating spouse. Is this the first time of just the first time she has been caught?

What's your plan now?


----------



## fall guy (Nov 9, 2012)

TDSC60 said:


> What's your plan now?


Divorce. This was one of many problems that stemmed around deceit and dishonesty...shoplifting, cheating, lying, she has it all. 

But the worst part of everything is the denial. I have the text messages and she still denies it! She's been arrested 3 times for shoplifting and denies that as well! The list goes on and on.

I guess once you are a victim, you're always a victim.


----------



## fall guy (Nov 9, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I got "But nothing HAPPENED!!!!" WTF is sending pics of your junk around the freaking internet then?!?!?!?!?


Yep, heard that one as well. "Nothing happened." Even though she invited him to our house for a little afternoon delite and he turned her down.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

She obviously was planning to have sex with the guy and it just did not work out. Odds are that this one time out of many and there are other times where she probably did get physical with some OM.

She sounds like a pathological liar and a narcissist. She does what she wants and it is always "not her fault" even when she is caught red handed.

Divorce seems the best option. Good luck.


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I heard the "it wasn't serious, not on my part" thing too. Sending naked pics with i miss yous and love yous and **** sounds serious enough to me! 

I must have missed the joke somewhere.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

fall guy said:


> I just love hearing this! Anyone else have to listen to how "It was just a joke," or "I just wanted to be friends." The list goes on and on. My favorite was, "I wanted to meet him to tell him he shouldn't be doing this because he was married."
> 
> It reminds me of that Dateline NBC show, To Catch a Predator. Every one of those guys say the same things when they get caught as well.
> 
> Just venting, sorry. I'm really pissed. My wife of 15 years was trying to meet a guy from the bar while I was at work and uses all of these excuses. Sucks...


And she had to meet up with him to tell him that?:scratchhead:

There is no excuse for what she did.


----------



## Alyosha (Feb 27, 2012)

After a false R, my ex used a secret e-mail account to arrange a secret meeting with the OM to "tell him that she never wanted to see him again."

Ahahahahahahahaha

How emotionally compromised and/or narcissistic do you have to be to think that everyone else is stupid enough to believe that kind of nonsense? Seriously?


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Alyosha said:


> After a false R, my ex used a secret e-mail account to arrange a secret meeting with the OM to "tell him that she never wanted to see him again."
> 
> Ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> How emotionally compromised and/or narcissistic do you have to be to think that everyone else is stupid enough to believe that kind of nonsense? Seriously?


that is awesome. that sounds like some sh!t my wife would have told me a year ago.


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

Alyosha said:


> After a false R, my ex used a secret e-mail account to arrange a secret meeting with the OM to "tell him that she never wanted to see him again."
> 
> Ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> How emotionally compromised and/or narcissistic do you have to be to think that everyone else is stupid enough to believe that kind of nonsense? Seriously?


Pretty much the same deal as my ww.

She broke NC with the OM after 8 months by texting him
from her _new_ cell number (which he didn't have) to let him
know "he wasn't to contact her ever again."


..........?


----------

